# Jazz bassists



## FrankDeets (Nov 14, 2014)

Do we have any jazz bassists in the house? Do you have a jazz style you focus on? Who is your favorite jazz bassist?


----------



## Keytarist (Nov 14, 2014)

These are some of my favorite jazz bass players...

Miroslav Vitous


Avishai Cohen


Reuben Rogers


Jimmy Haslip (electric bass)


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Nov 14, 2014)

Paul Chambers

Reid Anderson (because I'm a Bad Plus fanboy hehe)

Charlie Mingus


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 14, 2014)

I am not, and not even trying to get to that level of skill, but I saw Anthony Jackson the other night, playing this monstrosity, and it was a righteous good time.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't play much jazz, but I did switch to fretless bass a number of years ago, and would like to have an upright at some point.

As far as jazz bassists, you only need four words: Niels-Henning Orsted Pedersen.


----------



## coffeeflush (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLZIb_wKds


----------



## JSanta (Nov 16, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I am not, and not even trying to get to that level of skill, but I saw Anthony Jackson the other night, playing this monstrosity, and it was a righteous good time.



We must have been at the same show! Anthony is playing an amazing Fodera he designed recently. 4 inch deep hollowbody electric bass.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm the guy in the sashimi...I mean, salmon shirt directly in front of her. I got there just before she started. CHeers.


----------



## JSanta (Nov 16, 2014)

I was just behind you to the right of the stage directly in front of Steve Smith. Incredible show. My buddy is a Fodera artist and had never seen Anthony live. Everyone needs to check out the Hiromi trio if they can. Probably the best show I've even seen!


----------



## Luna Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

more tony grey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhO6zS148VQ
and this totally underrated dude
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBmPLwvkuE0


----------



## Malkav (Nov 20, 2014)

Gary Willis! 

I know he's more fusion, but I don't doubt he could play jazz and Tribal Tech does walk that thin line of basically being a jazz band with a lot of holdsworthisms and a little distortion.

Speaking of Holdsworth, gotta also add Jimmy Haslip! Such a sick bassist and a lefty who plays upside no less


----------



## FrankDeets (Nov 21, 2014)

I like barre phillips. Also a cool bassist for bass and voice is kristen korb.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 21, 2014)

Speaking of bass and voice: Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Nil0201 (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu-O4UjXEkM

Dario Deidda


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 24, 2014)

Ron Carter


Dave Holland


Dave Carpenter


Marcus Miller


Jeff Berlin


----------



## PunchLine (Mar 1, 2015)

Herry Emmery of Jerome Hal Trio

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WOnHK2J7IS0


----------



## octatoan (Mar 5, 2015)

Jonas Hellberg. With Shawn Lane and V. Selvaganesh. Aah.


----------



## RevChristoph (Mar 7, 2015)

I am currently in a group as a jazz bassist (nowhere near as good on it as I am on guitar however).

This guy is cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXOnhzoC-i8


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 15, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I am not, and not even trying to get to that level of skill, but I saw Anthony Jackson the other night, playing this monstrosity, and it was a righteous good time.


 
Not sure how I feel about this... something about it just dosen't sit right with me, but I bet it sounds huge


----------



## Hallic (Mar 16, 2015)

Lot of good ones already posted in the tread.

jasper hoiby


----------



## octatoan (Mar 16, 2015)

Charles Flores.


----------



## Low Baller (Apr 23, 2015)

I play jazz and here's a few guys too name 

Marcus Miller

Jaco Pastorious

Gary Willis

Herbie Flowers


----------

